# My Pokemon Sprite Scenes!!!!!!!!



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

well i made these two pokemon sprite scenes and was wondering what people would think of them, and yes i know the backrounds are horrible but they're supposed to be like that.


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 5, 2012)

_I _think they look very nice. I love the way the little moons look.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 6, 2012)

awww thanks cloud :) I can make you one in my shop if you want.


----------

